# orgin8 drop barends



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

I picked up a set of the orgin8 dropends I installed them on my flat bars and have ridden with them for a couple weeks, have to say the extra position is a nice addition to the grips and barends I already have, well worth the $ 20 spot. give them a try if you have ever though about drops. Starting to get a little cramped on the bars just need to add a bell. horn, light ,and a beverage holder


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Interesting, I might want to try these out. Can you take a side shot please?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I have often thought about a set up like that kinda like H bars...

I run a set of bar-ends inboard of the brake levers right now???

you're gonna need some plugs for the bar-ends tho.


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

jeffscott said:


> I have often thought about a set up like that kinda like H bars...
> 
> I run a set of bar-ends inboard of the brake levers right now???
> 
> you're gonna need some plugs for the bar-ends tho.


I used to run some long Onza bar ends in the middle. Made pretty comfy way to get narrow without laying out prone.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Could use a better tape job.

If it works for you, rock it.


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

ranier said:


> Could use a better tape job.
> 
> If it works for you, rock it.


First time doing tape, Im a mtn bike guy. Next time ill take longer than 5 minutes.:thumbsup:


----------



## jako7 (May 25, 2010)

nice!


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

How about an update on how those bar ends have worked out? Thinking of trying them out in a set up similar to yours.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

oh, hey, this is a pretty interesting post I missed last year. 

I have considered playing around with handlebar positions on my commuter. I currently use mustache bars, but find myself wanting wider bars for better leverage...but I like the hand positions. This one would let me use a wider flat bar I already have and give me extra positions.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I don’t know how I missed this thread either. At $20 a set, I am interested in trying them out on my Surly 1x1, which is currently set (the chameleon of a bike that it is) up as a 1x1x9 pretend CX bike with a 32x11-26 drivetrain and 700x32 knobby tires.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Guess he ain't around anymore. Is anybody else using these bar ends? Did you need to adjust height or width of your bar from normal? Was there a need to shorten your reach?


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I put a set on order so we'll find out how well they work.


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

Still enjoying the drops. I ride the bike 5 days a week, 10 miles a day. its nice having the drops, if I hit the snooze to many times and I need to bust to make it to work on time, I get in the drops and mash. for the price go for it.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Well the drops are on order along with a new and better rear rack and trunk bag and the adapter hardware to mount it (my bike doesn't have braze-ons), so I should have them by Friday. Might have to get a wider bar though with grips, shifters, brakes, headlight, and other set of bar ends, 710mm might not be wide enough.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Had a bit of a S.N.A.F.U. with my order so I got the rack and bag, but no bar ends yet. They should be here next week (I hope along with mounting hardware for the rack). 
Had to break down and put money in PayPal account so I can buy a double seatpost clamp off of fleabay. I couldn't believe NOBODY has the alloy clamps in stock except the auctioneers, and the carbon ones range from expensive to laugh out loud ridiculous.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Well Got the "bends" and threw them on real quick. No pics since I brain farted and never bought grip tape for them :madman: , so when she's "dressed" I'll post the finished result. They have a nice feel to them and are nowhere near as deep as I thought would be so I'm not bent over double when riding but good hand position. The bar is getting pretty crowded though, on a 710mm bar with bends, regular bar ends, grips, and shifters, the brake brackets are at the bends on the bars. Should prove interesting how they feel in long run.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Score! The Avenir cruiser foam grip set fits my 'ends' perfectly. The long ones take care of the drops and the shorter ones for the uprights and the bar end plugs fit for the drop bar ends (the plugs that come in the drops will fall out within 24 hrs). The foam has a very plush comfortable feel, and the black leaves the same visual as if they were raw. Best part is they cost @ $10, much cheaper than bar tape at my LBS and no cutting or tying off loose ends required.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok here are the long awaited promised pics


----------



## canofale (May 14, 2012)

That' a first class job junior1210, all bases covered there.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, the best part is when people see the bars up close and say, " I love those handlebars where did you get them?" and they look surprised when I explain.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Found that it's a good idea to leave about 1/2 inch of space between grips and inner bar ends, otherwise it feels cramped on the grips. Also helps to keep the grips a little loose, just enough to turn the grips with a little effort. Feels a lot more comfortable on the ride. Having the drops definitely helps, just having the option to get down lower and stretch out my back on longer rides is a plus.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a quick update, I swapped out the -/+ 6* stem for 35* stem that's 10mm shorter as well just to see how different the positions would be. A little weird for regular grips and had to almost lay bar ends flat for comfort, but the drop ends still work nice. My bar is 710mm wide so it really opens up my chest when I'm down in the drops. I think I'll keep it like that for a while. Also threw a Topeak bar extender on the stem to declutter my bar a bit.


----------

